# Is it the end of GM?



## Bender (Dec 18, 2002)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/bw/20050429...8iL_bIF;_ylu=X3oDMTBiMW04NW9mBHNlYwMlJVRPUCUl


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

and what do you think?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

oops---didnt mean to post.


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2002)

Cymen said:


> and what do you think?


 :dunno: they need to clone Carlos Ghosn


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

End of GM......not a chance. 
There are just too many jobs and business that rely on Gm to go under. Far too much political influence. The US would also never let it go because it would be an admission that the Japanese and Germans make cars they can't compete with. 
They are in a dire way thou but talk about short sightedness. They state they they are going to emphasis growth on thir SUV and trucks???? Sure big items in rising gas prices. This is why they have gotten themselves into the pickle they are in.


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

Don't be so sure the UK used to have one of the strongest motor industries inthe world, and whilst quite a lot of cars are still built here no big british owned companies exist.


----------



## Franks Research (May 5, 2005)

The US government'll nationalize GM.


----------

